# Brooks B90 (1) Saddle



## tinykin (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I have been in touch with Brooks Co and it seems I have a Brooks B90 Type 1 leather saddle dating from somewhere between 1898 and pre 1920. Not bad. In great condition. Anyone direct me to a value? Thanks.


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Jul 27, 2010)

Best bet is to contact the Wheelmen.org


----------

